# iOS 7 jumbled pictures on IPad



## v-8fan46 (Aug 18, 2014)

I followed Apple's suggestion and updated my IPad to ios7. Afterwards my pictures, which I had stored in various albums were MOVED to various unrelated albums. My pictures were from different sources, i.e. iTunes from my PC, saved email picture attachments, pictures taken with the IPad and pictures uploaded from my camera. I had over 3,000 pictures neatly arranged in albums, each labeled as to content. Now I cannot even find some of the pictures because they're in totally unrelated albums. Has anyone else experienced this problem? Is there anyway to easily get them back into the related album? Some albums containing pictures from the PC doesn't even allow me to move any pictures into them. Very upset with Apple right now! Why on earth did they do a software update that messes with pictures stored on my IPad?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Apple update surely is not meant to ruin your day or your pictures.

Does your PC's iTunes have the albums saved with the pictures?

Does the iPad have all the pictures on them still or have some vanished?

I would assume you have backups of all the photos?

How did you go about updating the iPad? Over the air or via the PC?

Which version of iPad do you have and how old is it?


----------



## v-8fan46 (Aug 18, 2014)

1) No. I only copied certain pictures from my PC to the IPad into albums created at the time. 

2) Not sure because it's so hard to try and find the pictures now since they're scattered in other albums and there are 6,298 pictures on the IPad. Never dreamed that they would be moved around by a simple software update.

3) I still have copies of the pictures on the PC that were copied to the various albums on the IPad using iTunes but don't have any other copy of the pictures saved from email attachments or those taken with the ipad other than the ones on the IPad .

4) I updated to iOS 7 directly over WI-FI when the update notification showed up on the Settings icon.

5) it's a model MC756LL/A, purchased in September, 2012

Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The iOS 7 update does patch and reconfigure many of the operating system applications, one of those being photos. 

Sounds to me that the update either installed incorrectly or when it updated photos it did not save your album settings. 

Your best bet is to have an Apple tech look at it from a Apple Store.


----------



## v-8fan46 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you.
There aren't any in my area but I'll check to find the closest one.
I also have an IPad Mini which I did not update because of the fiasco when I updated my original IPad. I will continue to use iOS 6 as long as it will work although every time I use Numbers or Pages, it keeps wanting to update.
When I first updated my original IPad and saw the mess it made of my pictures, I contacted Apple support and was told that I needed to reset my IPad and restore it from my latest icloud backup. I did this and it took it 3 days of running 24 hrs a day. When finished, I was missing about 1200 pictures and 350 of 527 songs which were there prior to the iOS 7 "update". Apparently icloud backup doesn't really back up everything on the IPad like I thought it did. These iPads are my first experience with Apple products and at this point, they suck! 
At least with all the Windows updates from Microsoft, I've never lost any files.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could try to backup your iPad Mini's albums then transfer them to the normal iPad.


----------

